# indian pede?



## wayne the pain (Sep 1, 2003)

just a pic ive been sent thought you might like a look:}


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2003)

very strange but also very intresting species :}


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 1, 2003)

wayne that is 1 bizzare coloured looking pede


fatbloke


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 1, 2003)

*indian pede*

not sure where abouts in india its from will try to find out all i know it was 25cm long and about 2.5 cm wide so quite a large animal the name mentioned is valid but not sure if correct gongyles was s hardwicki from india?


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 1, 2003)

*indian pede*

just got another pic of this pede heres a look :}


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 1, 2003)

wayne that second picture shows the colours of better any idea where they got it from:? 

fatbloke


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 1, 2003)

*indian pede*

just e mailed person who sent me first pic for more info soon as i get reply it will be on these boards second pic just found on net looking for more info S hardwickei is a valid sp according to gongyles.gongyles where does this sp originate from?trying to get location where this was collected, but the main thing is where can i buy one?  :?


----------



## Henry Kane (Sep 1, 2003)

Being that it's origin is India, we probably won't be seeing too many of them availabale. Shame.  Well, at least not in the states. India doesn't allow the exportation of myriopods any more than they do the exportation of T's, correct?

Incredible centipede! What's really interesting is that the black banding skips 2 tergites just before halfway down the length of the pede. Still an awesome sight! 

Atrax


----------



## conipto (Sep 1, 2003)

Is it just me, or are the heads two different colors in the pictures?

Bill


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2003)

just did some little research in my own collection of articles about scolopendras,...

if this is truely a scolopendra hardwickei they come from a mountain area called Anaikatty in India


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by conipto _
> *Is it just me, or are the heads two different colors in the pictures? *


No, it's not just you. I'm looking at those shots trying to decide if they're just a hoax or not. Either it's two different specimens with some variability in their markings, or I'm going to have voice my skepticism.

EDIT: on further looking, there's no consistency at all for the markings. I'm thinking hoax and a lazy faker at that.


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2003)

@Code Monkey

don't know if this is a fake picture,... but i assure you that, that kind of markings is specific for some scolopendra species,... i've seen some more pictures of those rare colorations,... give me some research time and i'll post them


----------



## scorpio (Sep 1, 2003)

Thats really cool.  i dont really see why someone would question at the moment whether it is a fake.  There are probably hundreds of pedes in countries that dont allow exportation that collectors are not familiar with.  Although there is an equal possibility that its either one, im going with real because I dont see why there couldnt be pedes that look like this somewhere in india.  

There might be pedes that glow in the dark on one segment and alternate to a cherry red on the other.  I havent been into pedes for very long, but im familiar with those more commonly kept in the hobby.  So dont trust my opinions on weird specimens.


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 1, 2003)

*indian pede*

dont think pic is fake if it is two minds must think alike cos recieved first pic then went searchin the net and found same pede in a pic from india so looks very doubtful to be a hoax;P


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm just having a very hard time buying the black head on one, red head on another, different locations for the two red in a row, etc. There also appears to be a fair amount of "bleed over" for the black onto other segments in the first pic. I've seen some truly spectacular looking pedes, but the markings tend to be consistent amongst specimens of the same species.

Maybe it's real, maybe it's not, but it gets the BS meter going on me.


----------



## scorpio (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah, I can see what you mean.  Although the 2 red look like they are 6 segments from the head.  Am I correct?  But then on the second pic there are the double red segments again.


----------



## Wade (Sep 2, 2003)

I am not computer savy enough to take a guess about the pictures being fake or not, but many other centipede species have proven to be highly variable throughout there ranges, including S. subspinipes, S. polymorpha, and S. heros, among no doubt many others. In the case of S. heros, we have the Sonoran variety (S. h. "arizonensis") with an orange body and a black head, while further to the east we find that coloration almost reversed (S. h. "castaneiceps") and then there's S. h. "heros", mostly orange with a black "tail". After seeing a selection of S. heros offered by an Arizona collector, where no two looked alike, it was easy to see why Rowland Shelley has doubts about the naming of these subspecies.

Also, what an odd hoax if it is one. Most doctored photos of centipedes usually have something to do with the size of the animal or handling. A prank aimed at the handfull of people who care about the colors of centipedes seems to be pretty specialized!

Wade


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wade _
> *Also, what an odd hoax if it is one. Most doctored photos of centipedes usually have something to do with the size of the animal or handling. A prank aimed at the handfull of people who care about the colors of centipedes seems to be pretty specialized!*


Admittedly. It may very well be a legit species with photos of two variable specimens as I said earlier. I'm still keeping one eyebrow raised until someone comes up with something more than a photo sent through email, though


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2003)

> I'm still keeping one eyebrow raised until someone comes up with something more than a photo sent through email, though


that's like saying in a smart way,.... gimme some of those pedes right away


----------



## Bob (Sep 2, 2003)

The "black" looks painted on to me. Look real close, very thick like paint. I think this is a fake.

Sorry.

Bob


----------



## Wade (Sep 2, 2003)

One possible motive I didn't think of before was that the hoaxter could be a dealer offering a "new" species. Bring profit into the picture, and it makes a little more sense if it is a hoax.

Still, I have no opinion either way, yet.

Wade


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 2, 2003)

*indian pede*

just had some more info on this pede this pede is SUPPOSED to be S hardwickei the photo has been compared to a dried specimen in the oxford museum thts all i know for now goin to keep on seaching i will get to the bottom of this


----------



## Wade (Sep 2, 2003)

Unfortuantelty, centipedes don't retain much color after death. The preserved specimen probably looks nothing like the living ones.

Wade


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2003)

> Unfortuantelty, centipedes don't retain much color after death. The preserved specimen probably looks nothing like the living ones.


yep,... you're right,... couldn't agree more  

somewhere between all my scolopicts i collected for over several years i've got some other pictures of the scolopendra hardwickei,.... got to search harder,...

@Wayne,... i'll help you get to the bottom


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm inclined to put skepticism aside for now... I have three different "castaneiceps" and one has yellow antennae, one has red antennae to match the head, and one had legs that looked more orangeish than yellowish... even within a specific color morph, the variability is possible.  Also, the black areas don't look like they've been tampered with... i.e. there are none of the artifacts associated with adding extraneous material to a photo to manipulate it.  If it's a fake, I'm impressed.


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 2, 2003)

*indian pede*

good on ya gongyles if we get a name for it its all been worth while and good for your database on them:} :} :}


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *Also, the black areas don't look like they've been tampered with... i.e. there are none of the artifacts associated with adding extraneous material to a photo to manipulate it.  If it's a fake, I'm impressed.  *


You're forgetting the low tech method of getting some black paint, preferably water based, and modifying a perfectly normal looking pede.

Take a look at the "bleed over" in the first pic (and even the second but I didn't circle those):


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 2, 2003)

*indian pede*

gongyles just been on a indian zoo sight coimbatore zoo they refer S hardwickei as the asian tiger centipede said to be very rare wouldnt of thought they would call it that if it was just plain maybe the black markings have something to do with it being called tiger anyway enough of my sarcasm
wayne the pain


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 2, 2003)

*indian pede*

oh one more thing who in there right mind would hold down a 25cm pede to paint it and get a pic just for a hoax dont think so 
the pain:?


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Code Monkey _
> *Take a look at the "bleed over" in the first pic (and even the second but I didn't circle those): *


Bleed over?  What, you mean like smudgy black areas?


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *Bleed over?  What, you mean like smudgy black areas? [/IMG] *


No, I mean where there is black *extending* from a black tergite to a red one with no particular pattern.

Sorry to have to keep defending myself, but I really don't see what is believable about those pics on the surface.

As for Wayne's comment's regarding painting a pede, that would go a long way towards explaining the obvious sloppiness of the job


----------



## LaRiz (Sep 2, 2003)

Maybe the one with the black head is hoaxed, but I have my doubts.  
I was at the mall.  Kids were hungry so we went to Chick-fil-A.  The kid's meals came with wildlife books (Coral Reef, Meadow, etc.).  One of them was "Rain Forest".  This is probably inappropriate to scan and put up, but the book was free   Delete it if you must.  Photographer is Frank Greenway.  The book is credited to Dorling Kindersley.  To buy these books, go to dk.com
This was inside:


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 2, 2003)

*indian pede*

yes we have those books in uk also and have seen that pic before thats alot better pic though lokks to me you have ended the debate on if its real or not we would be much better wasting our time on finding out about this pede and what its name is and if anyone has any for sale ha ha ha


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 2, 2003)

Wow, talk about your freaky coincidences... 

That pede is absolutely gorgeous... even though it will probably never happend, it would be great to see some of those pop up in the hobby.


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 2, 2003)

*indian pede*

yeh that was a good find that pic is there any photo credits in that book might be able to get in touch with the person who took photos and find out bit more about it or more pics,or better still where he got it from =D =D =D


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 2, 2003)

*indian pede*

whoops just read it again sorry getting excited:8o :8o :8o


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaRiz _
> *Maybe the one with the black head is hoaxed, but I have my doubts.
> I was at the mall.  Kids were hungry so we went to Chick-fil-A.  The kid's meals came with wildlife books (Coral Reef, Meadow, etc.).  One of them was "Rain Forest".  This is probably inappropriate to scan and put up, but the book was free   Delete it if you must.  Photographer is Frank Greenway.  The book is credited to Dorling Kindersley.  To buy these books, go to dk.com
> This was inside: *


Well I'll be damned. Now, see, here we have some independent corroboration and it even has the smudging I'm whining about.

Now, if someone will just mail a few specimens to me for personal examination I'll declare it completely legit


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Code Monkey _
> *Now, if someone will just mail a few specimens to me for personal examination I'll declare it completely legit  *


I don't know if standard "shotgun" rules apply here, Code...


----------



## Steven (Sep 2, 2003)

@LaRiz

that's the picture i was searching for,... i knew i saw those pedes before,.... 

woooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo:}


----------



## Mendi (Sep 2, 2003)

Very nice looking pede, and it might even be a bit on the poisonous side too from the bright warning colors, or maybe it isn't and just trying to appear that way. Kinda like a coral snake... It is really strange though in all the pictures there is that one area where the banding seems to take over 2 segments occasionally being red-red on the 1st two and black-black on the scanned book picture

Yeah, I'd be willing to buy one if they were ever to appear on the market too


----------



## aftershock (Sep 15, 2003)

A friend of mine was at the big reptile/invert show in Hamm(Germany) he talked to a danish guy who sold one of these pedes. It was about 27 cm(11") and were probably a wildcaught specimen. He took a few pictures of it and I will post them as soon as I will get them. I saw them on his digital camera and they were truely beautiful. 

Cheers!


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 15, 2003)

*indian pede*

that would be great aftershock if you get the pics please see if you can get any more info too.do you know how much that pede went for?


----------



## aftershock (Sep 16, 2003)

I think he said 100 euro!


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 16, 2003)

*just gazes* bueatiful just truly bueatiful


----------



## aftershock (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a picture of it now! It was sold as a Scolopendra hardwicki. It was 27 cm(11") A real MONSTER!!!´

;P


----------



## Steven (Sep 16, 2003)

that baby is well worth a 100 Euro,....
did they got more specimen????

any chance on tracking that german dealer down,.... it wasn't Vinnman by any chance?????


damn i want one or two or,......


----------



## aftershock (Sep 16, 2003)

I DIDN'T buy it- My friend just took a picture of it. It was a danish guy who sold it.


----------



## Steven (Sep 16, 2003)

> I DIDN'T buy it- My friend just took a picture of it. It was a danish guy who sold it


danemark isn't so far away from sweden i gues,.... hint hint hint =D


----------



## aftershock (Sep 16, 2003)

hehe...no it's just 15 minutes away from where I live. But i won't pay that much for a pede. Then I'd rather go to India collecting a few...hint hint hint...;P


----------



## Steven (Sep 16, 2003)

> hehe...no it's just 15 minutes away from where I live. But i won't pay that much for a pede. Then I'd rather go to India collecting a few...hint hint hint...


can i come,...   we can bring home some P. metallica's as well :}


----------



## BigBadConrad (Sep 25, 2003)

That striped pede kinda looks like this one:

http://wc.pima.edu/Bfiero/tucsonecology/animals/arth_gdce.htm


----------



## wayne the pain (Feb 14, 2006)

New pic i came across today:
sorry cant post it up, here's the link
http://www.dorlingkindersley-uk.co.uk/static/cs/uk/11/clipart/jungle/img/image_jungle004.jpg


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmmmmm...looks familiar


----------



## Hendriks (Mar 7, 2006)

aftershock said:
			
		

> A friend of mine was at the big reptile/invert show in Hamm(Germany) he talked to a danish guy who sold one of these pedes. It was about 27 cm(11") and were probably a wildcaught specimen. He took a few pictures of it and I will post them as soon as I will get them. I saw them on his digital camera and they were truely beautiful.
> 
> Cheers!


Well I was the one who sold the big one in Hamm. We found it in India in the Metallica area a year before... we found a lot of small ones also, but this one was just to beautiful to let go... 2 years before we found some in Miranda area, but we never brought any home, I also saw it in the P. sp. Tigris area( i am almost sure it was the same species). so it seems that they are found in a big area in India... 

Henrik


----------



## danread (Mar 7, 2006)

Hendriks said:
			
		

> Well I was the one who sold the big one in Hamm. We found it in India in the Metallica area a year before... we found a lot of small ones also, but this one was just to beautiful to let go... 2 years before we found some in Miranda area, but we never brought any home, I also saw it in the P. sp. Tigris area( i am almost sure it was the same species). so it seems that they are found in a big area in India...
> 
> Henrik


Hi Henrik,

when you say you found lots of small ones, were they the same species? Do you have any photos of them in their natural habitat?

Cheers,


----------



## kahoy (Mar 8, 2006)

*?*

look at the head and segments 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 of all pics.

cant you see the difference and similarities?
:? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 9, 2006)

*hard...weiki*

i wonder if theres pumpkins up there...maybe it uses it as a hiding spot LOL!
anyway, i know someone who has a ctalogue in which you can buy practically any animal there is, sloths, alligators,zebras, everything, even things impossible to have imported, im gonna check and see if they have those in there


----------



## kahoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Scorp_Lver said:
			
		

> i wonder if theres pumpkins up there...maybe it uses it as a hiding spot LOL!
> anyway, i know someone who has a ctalogue in which you can buy practically any animal there is, sloths, alligators,zebras, everything, even things impossible to have imported, im gonna check and see if they have those in there



how much GODZILLA and KINGKONG costs?:? 

and thos inverts on SKULL ISLAND?:? 

i dont have their scientific name so can you post some pic?:? 



 WICKED SICK!!!...  
            ;P OWNING!!!...;P


----------



## kahoy (Mar 9, 2006)

LaRiz said:
			
		

> Maybe the one with the black head is hoaxed, but I have my doubts.
> I was at the mall.  Kids were hungry so we went to Chick-fil-A.  The kid's meals came with wildlife books (Coral Reef, Meadow, etc.).  One of them was "Rain Forest".  This is probably inappropriate to scan and put up, but the book was free   Delete it if you must.  Photographer is Frank Greenway.  The book is credited to Dorling Kindersley.  To buy these books, go to dk.com
> This was inside:





			
				wayne the pain said:
			
		

> New pic i came across today:
> sorry cant post it up, here's the link
> http://www.dorlingkindersley-uk.co.uk/static/cs/uk/11/clipart/jungle/img/image_jungle004.jpg





they are alike, or should i say that the image was reversed?


----------

